# Setback



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

On my last post I said that I got the chance to study Italian next autumn. Well shortly after the post I received an email, that the course was cancelled. So now instead of Italian I will be studying French. Well I guess that my Italian studies have to wate. I'm stuck with just my phone for the rest of the week. This is just hell.


----------

